
Get things done. More building, less talking: A rule of thumb for raising money. - dwynings
http://garry.posterous.com/get-things-done-more-building-less-talking-a
======
meezyy
My main beef with this posting is that I represent a possibly large percentage
of Entrepreneurs who have potentially amazing ideas that just don't attract
the "free" tech talent that they need to get off the ground.

What makes this worse is that literally as I was writing this comment, I got
my denial email from Y Combinator...

~~~
patio11
I have been approached, numerous times, by friends, acquaintances, and random
folks on the Internet who think that their napkin is just a bit of free
engineering away from being Google.

I will not comment on the contents of your napkin. However, with regards to
"'free' tech talent": I've been programming for twenty years, got into a good
school and graduated with an engineering degree, got into the workforce and
realized I knew nothing, fumbled forward for a few years increasing nothing to
a little more than nothing, then founded my own business and worked hard for
three years to get to a sliver more than a little more than nothing.

When you have done the work necessary to know a sliver more than a little more
than nothing, you will have all the "free" tech talent you need. And you will
know exactly how much "free" costs.

~~~
meezyy
We already have a well thought out and award winning business plan written.
But I'm sure we can all agree that business plans mean nothing without
execution. And execution in our case, means design and development.

------
coopr
But, if you've done too much building, generated too much revenue, got too
many customers, you grow right past the "sweet spot" for YC and become less
likely to be accepted - so, what is the optimal amount of building by the time
your YC application is considered?

------
jrnkntl
Yeah yeah, we know: "just do it." this story is getting old (but is, of
course, still true)

